# Sabatini ha lasciato la Roma. Massara nuovo DS.



## admin (6 Ottobre 2016)

Notizia clamorosa riportata da Sky. Walter Sabatini ha lasciato la Roma con effetto immediato. Il contratto è stato risolto consensualmente. Il nuovo direttore sportivo del club giallorosso è Ricky Massara.

Sabatini, dunque, è libero di accasarsi altrove.


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2016)

Arghhhhhhh adesso mi mordo le mani però, è?


----------



## Djici (6 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Arghhhhhhh adesso mi mordo le mani però, è?



infatti per Mirabelli ci scappa prima la legenda, poi quello che e probabilmente il numero uno in Italia.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Ottobre 2016)

Buoni  dobbiamo fidarci della scelta di Fassone, non abbiamo la certezza che quelli col curriculum più bello (Sabatini) o col seguito più nutrito (Maldini) potessero essere le scelte migliori e più giuste.

Mirabelli a detta di tutti è un gran lavoratore e un ottimo scopritore di talenti. E questa è l'occasione della vita. Sono certo che la sfrutterà al meglio.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (6 Ottobre 2016)

Meno male che non può venire da noi...


----------



## diavolo (6 Ottobre 2016)

Mirabelli DS,Fassone AD e Sabatini DG


----------



## Hammer (6 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia clamorosa riportata da Sky. Walter Sabatini ha lasciato la Roma con effetto immediato. Il contratto è stato risolto consensualmente. Il nuovo direttore sportivo del club giallorosso è Ricky Massara.
> 
> Sabatini, dunque, è libero di accasarsi altrove.





Admin ha scritto:


> Arghhhhhhh adesso mi mordo le mani però, è?



Admin secondo me è stata una scelta volontaria. Sono sicuro che nell'ambiente dirigenziale calcistico tutti sapessero dell'imminente addio di Sabatini


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Ottobre 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Meno male che non può venire da noi...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (6 Ottobre 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Admin secondo me è stata una scelta volontaria. Sono sicuro che nell'ambiente dirigenziale calcistico tutti sapessero dell'imminente addio di Sabatini


Lo sapevamo pure noi ...ed era la scelta più auspicata nei vari topic aperti sul nuovo responsabile dell'area tecnica
Ma Fassone ha scelto diversamente e la sua decisione va rispettata...il tempo ed i risultati diranno se è stata la scelta giusta


----------



## Igniorante (6 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia clamorosa riportata da Sky. Walter Sabatini ha lasciato la Roma con effetto immediato. Il contratto è stato risolto consensualmente. Il nuovo direttore sportivo del club giallorosso è Ricky Massara.
> 
> Sabatini, dunque, è libero di accasarsi altrove.



Da bestemmiare per un mese ininterrottamente.. 
Ma perché non si è liberato un mesetto fa..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Ottobre 2016)

Massimo rispetto per Mirabelli, ma io sto tirando giu' tutti i santi del paradiso.


----------



## ralf (6 Ottobre 2016)

Massara era collaboratore di Sabatini fin dai tempi del Palermo, poi passò alla Roma come capo scouting. Comunque rumors danno Carli come probabile successore di Sabatini.


----------



## juventino (6 Ottobre 2016)

Era nell'aria, penso che almeno per quest'anno se ne starà fermo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Ottobre 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Admin secondo me è stata una scelta volontaria. Sono sicuro che nell'ambiente dirigenziale calcistico tutti sapessero dell'imminente addio di Sabatini



Già.


----------

